# Accucraft D&RGW Combine



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

I've just bought an Accucraft D&RGW Combine in green numbered 210. On checking various photographs it appears to be a closer model of 212 in it's latter green painted years than of 210. Can anyone confirm on which of the combines it is actually modelled( if any at all)?

thanks
Tim
Sudbury
Suffolk
UK 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My guess is that they are generic, all different numbers are the same car. I have two and they are identical. My problem is that they are slightly higher at the coupler than the coaches. I haven't measured it, but the top of the Combine coupler is 1 or 2 mm higher than the top of the coach coupler. This caused me some problems as my rail bed isn't that great. The coupler on the tender of my Bachmann connie separated from the combine on the track. Adding a shorter box car between the connie and the Combine solved the problem.

Chuck


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

The truth be told they are not a direct model of any particular combine, they are a modification of the existing coaches. All they did was make new sides for the coach and modify the roof for the windows that they blanked out and then installed the smoke jack for the stove in the baggage section in the wrong place. Most baggage sections on combines did not have a stove and if they did it would have been in a corner by the end door rather than in the middle of the car.The reason that most baggage sections did not have a stove as it was too easy for something to fall against the stove and catch fire. The other reason that baggage sections on combines did not have a stove was generally no one stayed in the baggage section except when they were working in there, the conductor or the rearend brake man would go in when he was needed to receive and drop off freight. Now express cars would have had a stove because they had an express agent working in the car. Most express cars were what we would call a four door baggage car, one end would have been for express freight and the other end would have been for baggage and such. An express car would have had a stand up desk so the agent would have some place to keep and do his paperwork and next to it would have been his stove. Remember most of what was carried in a baggage compartment was not "baggage" but express freight, this could be any thing from fresh bread to any thing else, this was the UPS and FedEx of its day.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

In this case, the combine_ is_ modeled on the #212! They actually did get the stove position right _for the #212._ As to the different road numbers, each car was slightly different so it would probably be best to consider the combine as "generic." I'm just happy that they finally showed up!


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the information; I'm very pleased with the car, just have to re-number it to 212 or do a little bit of modification to make it match one of the others; it will run as it is through the summer though.

Tim


----------

